# Best alternative to ipad?



## twentythreedom (Dec 3, 2010)

i'm writing to father christmas, and i want a tab / pad / gizmo like the samsung effort, dell streak, whatever, but one of them. required specs include - phone, wifi, 3g, gps, memory card, bluetooth, flash player... main use will be surfing, music, movies, writing a book.. need something robust, good sound, upgradeable (ie not obsolete by easter)...  

all opinions, views, experiences will be much appreciated. basically, what's like an ipod but better?

thanks..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2010)

My dad has one of the Samsungs and seems to like it, though from the questions he is asking me, if you don't like searching forums for obscure hacks it may not be ideal. Maybe he is just demanding. It is noticeably smaller in screen size than the ipad of course which may be a pro or a con or both for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, and you won't find something like an ipad but better, if thats what you meant to put. You might find another device that has different characteristics that does what you want though.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2010)

It has 95% of the market for a reason.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 3, 2010)

I like the size and weight of the 7" Samsung, but its a bit feature light for the money they are charging for it.

The 7" creative when its released and upgraded to Android 2.2 might be OK for a couple of hundred.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2010)

twentythreedom said:


> what's like an ipod but better?


from what you've asked for - you can't get all that in one device yet can you?

and - define your version of better - you'll get 'different' to an ipad and 'less easy to use' than an ipad and 'smaller' than an ipad but I don't think you'll get better at the moment, even despite some of the things it lacks

you might as well get a macbook air and a cheap phone (and an overdraft) - writing on an ipad sin't a process you want to be doing for hours at a time - if you are writing a book - do it with a keyboard - I know you can link the Apple BT keyboard to the ipad (as well as a few other USB keyboards via the camera kit) but using the screen - not good for long sessions


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 3, 2010)

oh, and when is ipad 2 due, anyone


----------



## nick h. (Dec 3, 2010)

The Vaio P series is smaller than the ipad, goes into a trousers/jacket pocket and has an almost full size keyboard. I used mine as my only PC for a year. You can definitely write a book on it. It's got GPS,wi-fi and Bluetooth. But no touch screen or touchpad, so you have to be handy with the pointing stick. Battery is only 2+ hours. But then it has a small battery which keeps its weight down to 640 grams. Older models can be picked up for less than half their list price. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sony-VAIO-VGN...a98addf312c0a0aad351bcd1ffd8c60d#ht_500wt_922


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 3, 2010)

Crispy said:


> It has 95% of the market for a reason.


 
i need to make calls (via wifi is ok) - is the ipad really that good? if so, then i'll ask for one.. but i would prefer android / windows and something less poncey..  

is the dell streak thingy any good? i've always found dell to be ok...


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2010)

Crispy said:


> It has 95% of the market for a reason.


Because it came out way head of any serious rivals, it was promoted massively,  it's a great device and has apps compatible with one of the most popular smartphones on the planet?

I think the iPad is a superb tablet, but the size is too big for anything other than using around the house, IMO. I've seen people here using them on the subway and it looks a little bit ridiculous. Not only is it likely to attract unwanted attention, but it seems very vulnerable with all that naked glass in a crowded subway carriage.

I'm also impressed with the Samsung Galaxy Tab although it feels quite different to the iPad. Personally, I *much* prefer a 7" tablet because I could use it for a lot more things, so I guess tablet choice is down to what you want to use it for. If I had to get one now, I'd probably get the Samsung, but only because I want something that's more portable.

Surprisingly, the cheapo Advent Vega 10" tablet seems to be pretty good value too but I've never tried one.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 3, 2010)

nick h. said:


> The Vaio P series is smaller than the ipad, goes into a trousers/jacket pocket and has an almost full size keyboard. I used mine as my only PC for a year. You can definitely write a book on it. It's got GPS,wi-fi and Bluetooth. But no touch screen or touchpad, so you have to be handy with the pointing stick. Battery is only 2+ hours. But then it has a small battery which keeps its weight down to 640 grams. Older models can be picked up for less than half their list price. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sony-VAIO-VGN...a98addf312c0a0aad351bcd1ffd8c60d#ht_500wt_922



advice appreciated, i had a vaio a few years ago whihc i loved, but i want touchscreen and certainly decent battery life. 

is there a vaio tab in the pipeline? that would be fucking cool


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2010)

The Tab is, as far as I can tell, the first real competitor for the ipad. The other android attempts are lacking in some way or another.

This time next year, however, I expect that number to be lower, and for the tablet market to be much more diverse. If you need a good tablet now, get an ipad. If you don't want an apple tablet, wait. The alternatives are nearly here.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2010)

editor said:


> I think the iPad is a superb tablet, but the size is too big for anything other than using around the house, IMO. I've seen people here using them on the subway and it looks a little bit ridiculous. Not only is it likely to attract unwanted attention, but it seems very vulnerable with all that naked glass in a crowded subway carriage.


 
FWIW I regularly use the iPad whenever I have a seat on the tube without issue, and in assorted pubs, cafes etc. It is a lot better on public transport than my EEE 901; less demanding on position and space and also instant-on.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> FWIW I regularly use the iPad whenever I have a seat on the tube without issue, and in assorted pubs, cafes etc. It is a lot better on public transport than my EEE 901; less demanding on position and space and also instant-on.


Each to their own, of course, but I wouldn't like to be flashing such an expensive device on the tube. I'd agree about the Asus eee901 though. Compared to more modern netbooks it's deeply rubbish and the iPad is far faster for most tasks.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2010)

twentythreedom said:


> advice appreciated, i had a vaio a few years ago whihc i loved, but i want touchscreen and certainly decent battery life.
> 
> is there a vaio tab in the pipeline? that would be fucking cool


HTC are rumoured to be coming with something soon. With their track record, this could end up being the best all round tablet of the lot (if it actually exists).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not worried about having the iPad out in public really - it's no more expensive than a laptop, of which there are loads around to steal, and quicker for me to get in and out of a bag which makes it harder for people to grab and less likely that I'll not take it with me when doing something else.

(That latter point is actually one of the benefits of it, I've found. If I take my Macbook Pro out somewhere, either I have to put it to sleep and pack it up and lug it with me when I want to go to the loo, or I have to lock it to something. With the iPad I can just close it and put it in my bag.)


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hell, just carry it into the loo.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 4, 2010)

risk of theft in public isn't a concern really. so ipad v tab v rest of world - wifi and 3g prerequisite - who wins the fight, and why? KO or points decision?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2010)

The ipad is the best integration of hardware and software. Current versions of Android are not really designed for tablets, so the interface and 3rd party software isn't really there yet. The Tab is smaller and lighter, if you value portability. Personally, I find the 10" ipad screen to be as small as you'd want, if you want a comfortable touch experience. Any smaller and you have to start zooming to hit links on websites, and then you may as well be using a phone. You should have a go on the devices you're considering, really.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 4, 2010)

The Viliv X70 seems to have everything listed in the OP, assuming the keyboard is really useable. Never seen one though. And I suppose the fact that nobody talks about Viliv makes me wonder what's wrong with it. Intriguing spec though. It's just about pocketable - 8.2 x 4.6 x 0.8 inches, 660 grams - imagine having all that functionality with you the whole time - 5.5 hrs video playback, 6 days standby time, VOIP, webcam, USB, GPS, video out, 128 gig solid state disk... 

http://www.dynamism.com/notebooks/viliv-x70.shtml
http://mobilecadsurveying.co.uk/tablet-pc-and-pda/viliv/301-viliv-x70-tablet-pc.html


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2010)

nick h. said:


> The Viliv X70 seems to have everything listed in the OP, assuming the keyboard is really useable. Never seen one though. And I suppose the fact that nobody talks about Viliv makes me wonder what's wrong with it. Intriguing spec though. It's just about pocketable - 8.2 x 4.6 x 0.8 inches, 660 grams - imagine having all that functionality with you the whole time - 5.5 hrs video playback, 6 days standby time, VOIP, webcam, USB, GPS, video out, 128 gig solid state disk...
> 
> http://www.dynamism.com/notebooks/viliv-x70.shtml
> http://mobilecadsurveying.co.uk/tablet-pc-and-pda/viliv/301-viliv-x70-tablet-pc.html


 
It runs Windows 7. Immediate fail - that is not an OS or GUI designed for tablets, and neither is any windows software. You may as well buy a laptop, if you want the software to match the hardware.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 4, 2010)

Never heard of it, but 7" screen and "wakes up in 5 seconds to Windows XP" (???) aren't really selling it to me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 4, 2010)

so the vibe i'm getting is favouring the ipad... you got one, crispy? or anyone else, actually - should i ask father christmas to bring me one? is it gonna be easily upgradeable, or should i wait for android to get it's shit together..?

and, will i look like a twat if i get one?


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2010)

You really should try the iPad and Samsung and then make your mind up.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 4, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Never heard of it, but 7" screen and "wakes up in 5 seconds to Windows XP" (???) aren't really selling it to me.


 
It comes with Win7 now. And I can't think of anything else which does all the things wanted by the OP, can you? Android's a fine idea, but if it's going to fill the middle ground between smartphone and netbook it would be handy if it had USB, plug n play and so on. If you can attach mass storage and printers and DVD drives to these gadgets they become so much more useful.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2010)

This may or may not be relevant to you but the iPad has no camera (the Galaxy has two, for what it's worth).

Samsung has just shifted a million of 'em too:
http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation...b-sales-soar-past-1-million-mark-Samsung-says
and picked up some solid reviews:
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/11/technology/personaltech/11pogue.html?_r=1


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 4, 2010)

Desktop OSes, whatever version, just do not work on tablets. This is one of the reasons tablets have failed so badly over the years, the OS is just a pain in the arse. If you want laptop stuff get a netbook or a UMPC or some other ultracompact, not a tablet somebody's slapped together to capitalise on iPad sales.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 4, 2010)

twentythreedom said:


> so the vibe i'm getting is favouring the ipad... you got one, crispy? or anyone else, actually - should i ask father christmas to bring me one? is it gonna be easily upgradeable, or should i wait for android to get it's shit together..?
> 
> and, will i look like a twat if i get one?


 
You can't upgrade them.

If you're not sure, don't get one, wait to see what the Android market comes up with or maybe for the next release of the iPad, though who knows when that will be. I'm sure there will be lots more Android tablets shortly and some of them will be good, too. Or go to a Carphone Warehouse and say you'd like to have a go on a Samsung, and an Apple Store and have a go on an iPad.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm only going to get interested when the prices come crashing down. Which they will soon (on Android at least).


----------



## nick h. (Dec 4, 2010)

The longer this thread goes on, the happier I am with my Vaio P Series - a full function laptop that goes in my pocket - what more could you want! I can have endless free torrented apps and music - Win7, MS Office, Open Office, even CS4.  It's perfect for movies - the 1624 x 768 screen has the same aspect ratio as a cinema screen. I touch type on it, Skype on it, print from it, torrent on it. I've dropped it from my bike onto the road twice, but it's so light it hasn't got enough inertia to smash itself, and it's got no moving parts. From what I hear most iPad users are just browsing the internet on the sofa, putting more and more money into Jobs' pocket and accepting all his restrictions. When they leave the house they can't put the iPad in their pocket - so they leave it at home and take their laptop bag. (Well, if you're going to carry a computer with you, you may as well have the one that does stuff.) The iPad's real genius is in creating a market where there was no real need.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2010)

Throbbing Angel said:


> oh, and when is ipad 2 due, anyone


 
Probably around April/ May next year...I'm waiting on it before I take the plunge.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2010)

FTR - I take my ipad with me in situations where I'd take a laptop (I don't have a laptop) - on the train, on the tube. I take it to my weekly techno-making session with the boys and use it to make music. I do nearly all my web surfing on it (am using it now). Watch movies and iplayer on it, play too much Civ Rev on it. It's my most used computer.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 4, 2010)

Viliv have a super duper Android thing in the works. They showed it in June. No word on availability. http://blog.laptopmag.com/viliv-x10...768-screen-3d-graphics-hp-video#axzz179w1zMsA


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2010)

Crispy said:


> FTR - I take my ipad with me in situations where I'd take a laptop (I don't have a laptop) - on the train, on the tube. I take it to my weekly techno-making session with the boys and use it to make music. I do nearly all my web surfing on it (am using it now). Watch movies and iplayer on it, play too much Civ Rev on it. It's my most used computer.


The iPad is easily the best all-round big screen package, but the lack of Flash support rather spoils the web experience, though.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 4, 2010)

Crispy, which music apps do you use on it?


----------



## Pingu (Dec 4, 2010)

much as i am not a fan of apple stuff the i-pad is pretty good


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 4, 2010)

I've ordered an archos 101...I've got a Desire, and if it works well enough to be a big version of that it does me for £200


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 4, 2010)

ted, how good is the desire iye


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 7, 2010)

I do like it, and the sense of it's potential (wrt apps etc).


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2010)

Xanadu said:


> Crispy, which music apps do you use on it?


 
Bleepbox at the moment.

There's some very full featured apps coming out now. Full version of Rebirth, for example. There's Electrify which looks good - ableton live style interface.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 8, 2010)

i think i've decided to go the android route - so, galaxy tab most likely now. although i'm tempted to go for an htc phone still... how upgradeable is the android OS for a dimwit? will the software for the galaxy get better? oh decisions decisions. 

my use will be: web, music, photos, video, phone.. i'm starting to think an htc desire or similar would do me for now (need a new phone anyway) and i should hold off on the tab thing until the market moves on a bit next year.



my book-writing i think i will stick to using the laptop for that.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 8, 2010)

If you don't _need _to buy one soon, I'd wait for Android 3.0 in the new year, which should be designed explicitly for tablets rather than as an afterthought as per 2.x.

I have no need for one, so the only tablet I've ever seen in the metal is the Galaxy Tab, and it's OK - seems like a supersized Android phone though, which feels very odd, so I wasn't massively impressed.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2010)

i saw an ipad for the first time yesterday, i don't really get them or tablets in general. When I am using my netbook, it sits on my knee and I can adjust the screen for the correct angle of viewing, same with a using it in bed on on a table. tablets seem to lie flat on whatever you are using them on.

convince me people


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 8, 2010)

i reckon i'll hold off on the tab for now (thanks for the advice about android 3.0)

so do i get samsung galaxy phone or htc or something else?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 8, 2010)

Fingers said:


> convince me people


 
No. What am I, on commission?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 9, 2010)

Reading the PC pro article, they are saying that there really is only one device worth bothering with, the iPad.

Android at the moment isn't up to snuff as a Tablet OS, Google have said this is the case, dropped Chrome development and set out to change this, so it will happen but that does not really help the current android tablets.   

I was quite shocked to read that Android tablets might not even have access to the main market place and even if it does, there are hardly any apps for it.  

Unlike a phone these devices live or die by applications written for them, because they don't do much out of the box.

The iPad now has a lot of apps for it, so if you wanted a tablet right now, just accept that your going to have to spend the 429 quid for the iPad because its the only really convincing game in town until Android 3.0.

Go and buy the latest PC Pro mag as its got the full low down on this.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 9, 2010)

Will the next iPad have a retina screen? I really noticed the difference going from the iPhone 4 to using a mate's iPad. PIXELS EVERWHERE!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2010)

a 2048x1536 10" screen just doesn't exist anywhere - the higher the pixel density, the higher the discard rate from the manufacturing process. This is ok for small screens, but the larger you go, the more likely it is the screen will have a defect. I very much doubt they've improved screen manufacturing enough to make a "retina" display for ipad


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I was quite shocked to read that Android tablets might not even have access to the main market place and even if it does, there are hardly any apps for it.


The tablets that don't support the Android Market can still access a vast amount of apps, either via the manufacturer's portal or via sites like getjar.com. Unlike Apple, users can also download apps directly from individual sites.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2010)

editor said:


> The iPad is easily the best all-round big screen package, but the lack of Flash support rather spoils the web experience, though.



Not as much as it used to. There's very few videos I can't see any more - all the big providers do HTML5 <video> now.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Probably around April/ May next year...I'm waiting on it before I take the plunge.


 
Although the announcement of the new one could be months earlier than that, hard to tell as the silly rumourmill is now in full effect.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 9, 2010)

Fingers said:


> i saw an ipad for the first time yesterday, i don't really get them or tablets in general. When I am using my netbook, it sits on my knee and I can adjust the screen for the correct angle of viewing, same with a using it in bed on on a table. tablets seem to lie flat on whatever you are using them on.
> 
> convince me people


I agree 100%. Netbooks are better than tablets when you're sitting down. Tablets are better than netbooks when you're standing up, because one hand is busy holding the thing, leaving only one hand free to operate it. 

But if I want a gadget when I'm standing up, I'll be out somewhere, on foot or on a bus/train. An iPad is too big in that scenario because it doesn't fit in my pocket. But a Galaxy Tab does. It's 12 cm wide, the same as my Vaio P Series.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 9, 2010)

editor said:


> The tablets that don't support the Android Market can still access a vast amount of apps, either via the manufacturer's portal or via sites like getjar.com. Unlike Apple, users can also download apps directly from individual sites.


 
Its going to be a long way from using the App store on the iPad.    I have one on my desk now and its really a nice thing, but however much I use it, its most striking feature is its weight, its too heavy. Its battery last ages, weeks with light use.

The Android tablets can't really touch it in any area, its just the slickest thing to use.  Got to hand it to Apple for creating a device that has the pack following a very poor second.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2010)

I expect the ipad2 to be lighter - probably plastic/carbon fibre.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 9, 2010)

Carbon fibre with metal trim would look very cool.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt the wifi reception either


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2010)

I havent had time to keep up, whats that state of android apps designed for larger-than-phone devices like these days?


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 13, 2010)

Won't any android tablet be upgradeable as-and-when 3.0 comes out?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 14, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> Won't any android tablet be upgradeable as-and-when 3.0 comes out?


 
You'd hope that that would be the case, but if the Android phone arena is anything to go by, it will depend entirely on the manufacturer. Some will be better than others.  

Currently three Android OS's are being used by Android handsets.  I can't see this changing any time soon so expect it for Android tablets as well.  They might surprise us.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

Eighty three per cent of all Android phones are now running Android 2x. All iPhones aren't all running the same version of Apple's OS either.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 14, 2010)

editor said:


> Eighty three per cent of all Android phones are now running Android 2x. All iPhones aren't all running the same version of Apple's OS either.



The iPhone issue is entirely down to the user not upgrading rather than the manufacturer not supplying the upgrade. iOS 4.2 is available for all phones but the 1st gen iPhone.  Just need to plug in and run itunes.

The HAL for Android has to be supplied by the manufacturer for their hardware so its down to them to provide it for any new version of Android.  Some will, some won't.

This still does not address the problem that Android isn't a tablet platform at the moment, something Google have admitted.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/10/google-android-2-2-not-designed-for-the-tablet-form-factor/

I would like to assume that any android tablet would be automatically upgraded to a version of Android that is tablet friendly, but the Android space for mobiles has clearly shown this may or may not be the case.


----------



## elbows (Dec 14, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I would like to assume that any android tablet would be automatically upgraded to a version of Android that is tablet friendly, but the Android space for mobiles has clearly shown this may or may not be the case.


 
Well hopefully some will, but we can be reasonably sure that not all will because there are a small bunch of ultra-cheap and really naff android tablets around in addition to the quality ones. And some of the naff ones are woefully underpowered and unfit for purpose already, so cant rely on those manufacturers bothering or being able to offer an upgrade path.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2010)

Sunray said:


> The iPhone issue is entirely down to the user not upgrading rather than the manufacturer not supplying the upgrade.


Well, that and the fact that the OS upgrade turns older phones into horrible, sluggish things. No wonder some people elect not to upgrade.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Well, that and the fact that the OS upgrade turns older phones into horrible, sluggish things. No wonder some people elect not to upgrade.


 
I reckon it's more to do with the fact that they didn't realise it was on offer. I know a few iPhone owners who've never updated the OS because they don't sync they just download everything straight to the phone...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I reckon it's more to do with the fact that they didn't realise it was on offer. I know a few iPhone owners who've never updated the OS because they don't sync they just download everything straight to the phone...


 
This is something that Android wins on - OTA OS updates


----------



## elbows (Dec 17, 2010)

elbows said:


> I havent had time to keep up, whats that state of android apps designed for larger-than-phone devices like these days?


 
I'll take the lack of replies to this as a sign that there arent many decent tablet apps for other platforms yet. Depending on your exact reasons for having a tablet, for some this will mean that there is no decent alternative to the iPad yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2010)

Unless something amazing comes out I'll be getting an ipad 2 next year. Flipboard was the final straw!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2010)

I just found out about flipboard it's lovely


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 18, 2010)

blimey, that flipboard looks kinds cool

I'm thinking about going ipad+apple BT kybrd to replace my laptop

All I do is write and browse and email - sod all else

Is it doable - going ipad only


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2010)

elbows said:


> I'll take the lack of replies to this as a sign that there arent many decent tablet apps for other platforms yet. Depending on your exact reasons for having a tablet, for some this will mean that there is no decent alternative to the iPad yet.


The Samsung Galay tab is a decent alternative. It's not quite as polished, but I much prefer the smaller size.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 18, 2010)

Throbbing Angel said:


> blimey, that flipboard looks kinds cool
> 
> I'm thinking about going ipad+apple BT kybrd to replace my laptop
> 
> ...


 
Well, you should sync with a desktop every now and then to back things up - though actually, lots of apps sync with cloud systems anyway (e.g. for writing, there are lots of apps which directly sync with Dropbox). But you can certainly browse and write and email using an iPad perfectly comfortably. I do, and more. If I have an afternoon where all I need to do is write stuff and answer email, I'll likely just take the iPad out with me and sit in a pub with it.


----------



## Winot (Dec 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Not as much as it used to. There's very few videos I can't see any more - all the big providers do HTML5 <video> now.


 
I'm a huge iPad fan, and it is now the device that I use most often for surfing around the house.  However there's no doubt that the lack of flash support does still compromise the web experience, mostly ime in relation to forms etc. which use flash rather than video.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 18, 2010)

editor said:


> Well, that and the fact that the OS upgrade turns older phones into horrible, sluggish things. No wonder some people elect not to upgrade.



iOS4.2 its a minor impact to the 3G, I've used it and 'horrible, sluggish' its not considering what your getting and what its being asked to do compared to v2.0 of the OS.

Apple store their firmware on a EEPROM which requires 30 volts to erase, which you don't want to be generating from the battery. I can't see any advantage of downloading a loads of updates over a slow connection.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 18, 2010)

Winot said:


> I'm a huge iPad fan, and it is now the device that I use most often for surfing around the house.  However there's no doubt that the lack of flash support does still compromise the web experience, mostly ime in relation to forms etc. which use flash rather than video.


 
There is quite a lot of doubt in my mind - I don't miss it in the slightest.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 19, 2010)

Throbbing Angel said:


> blimey, that flipboard looks kinds cool
> 
> I'm thinking about going ipad+apple BT kybrd to replace my laptop
> 
> ...


 
Yup Flipboard looks really cool!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There is quite a lot of doubt in my mind - I don't miss it in the slightest.



with this in mind and me thinking of going ipad as main machine, is there a good list or thread anywhere of what I CAN'T do with an ipad


----------



## tarannau (Dec 19, 2010)

Use it as your main file store?  You can do without the other machines most of the time, but it's a bit limited in memory capacity atm - it's still predominantly designed as a companion product rather than the lone unit for your house.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 19, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Use it as your main file store?  You can do without the other machines most of the time, but it's a bit limited in memory capacity atm - it's still predominantly designed as a companion product rather than the lone unit for your house.


 
Depends on what you do really...also cloud storage use is on the rise so that can square that circle...


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 30, 2010)

How about the Toshiba Folio 100?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

Just noticed that the Samsung Galaxy Tab is now £399 (standalone - no SIM & no contract) at Carphone warehouse

How much was it before Xmas? £500? More?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 12, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> I've ordered an archos 101...I've got a Desire, and if it works well enough to be a big version of that it does me for £200



This (THE ARCHOS 101 REVIEWS for google peeps searching for thus) is awful. Unquestionably shit. A screen that (feels like it) has a lower resoluton than my Desire tripled in size and a with an added lottery to see whether it responded to screen presses. Never been so relieved to get my money back on a purchase! Just don't!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 12, 2011)

i fancy one of those htc phones now, can't be arsed with a tab anymore, the portability / use conundrum has made me think whatever i get's gotta be pocket sized. so, regardless of other threads, what's the best android phone atm?


----------



## c01642 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you can wait a few month's theres quite a few devices comming out. Have a look through the list from this years CES, you should find something, Motorolas device seems to be the one eveyones talking about.

http://www.engadget.com/features/tablets-at-ces-2011/


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2011)

Right now, there is nothing. All the android devices are "large smartphones"
When Android 3.0 comes out, then you'll see some genuine competition.

I'll merge this with the (posted on just 5 days ago) previous thread on the exact same subject.

month's = month is, or something belonging to month. no ' for a plural 

So, "wait a few months"
And, "this year's CES"

Sorry, can't help myself


----------



## grit (Jan 19, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Just noticed that the Samsung Galaxy Tab is now £399 (standalone - no SIM & no contract) at Carphone warehouse
> 
> How much was it before Xmas? £500? More?


 
Another ton needs to drop off that price. Also I share Crispy's view, its sad but there really isint anything out there at the moment.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2011)

And while waiting to see how things pan out, the big questions to ask yourself are 'what size screen do I want' and 'what sort of apps do I want to use on it'.

If you like the screen sizes around 10 inch, see apps you'd like that are iOS-only, and are not allergic to Apples way of doing things, the its quite likely the ipad or ipad2 will remain the sensible choice for quite some time.


----------



## grit (Jan 19, 2011)

As close to a kindle as possible for me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 13, 2011)

The Motorola Xoom has just been announced at $1200, I see. Ho hum. Twitter is generally aghast.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like it's a placeholder, once it goes live they'll drop the price to $800.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The Motorola Xoom has just been announced at $1200, I see. Ho hum. Twitter is generally aghast.


 
Hahah! If that stays at anywhere near that price they're idiots!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 13, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Sounds like it's a placeholder, once it goes live they'll drop the price to $800.


 
AFAIR 800 was the rumoured price pre release. Best Buy are now taking pre orders for it at 1200.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> i fancy one of those htc phones now, can't be arsed with a tab anymore, the portability / use conundrum has made me think whatever i get's gotta be pocket sized. so, regardless of other threads, what's the best android phone atm?



well, i went for a desire hd, and i'm very happy with it. gonna wait and see what happens in the tab market over next few months before i go down that route.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

The Xoom is advertised in the US at $799. 

And the more interesting looking HTC Flyer has been priced at £563.


> The HTC Flyer has hit German Amazon.de pre-order, with pricing set at €669.
> 
> The tablet was listed by the company itself; so if we use a straight currency conversion that gives the HTC Flyer UK pricing of around £563 – not at all bad for the tablet, in our view.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/htc-flyer-price-revealed-already-930073


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2011)

If it's set at 669 euros can't see it being under 600 quid in the UK, currencies don't seem to translate that well...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 21, 2011)

Sensible that they pulled that price for the Xoom, that was never going to work - though it's still certainly not cheap. Well, we'll see. If it's good it should be able to compete at the same price point.

Can't see a 7" tablet at €669 really, but I have trouble with that size of tablet at all personally.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't get to play with a Xoom - any differentiation from stock Android? The LG was alright. I've no use for tablets though.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Can't see a 7" tablet at €669 really, but I have trouble with that size of tablet at all personally.


That's where me and you differ. I can't stand the prospect of lugging around something the weight and size of the iPad, and I want to be able to sketch on the device!  (I'm not saying that the HTC will necessarily deliver as promised but it's certainly the kind of thing that interests me far more).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> That's where me and you differ. I can't stand the prospect of lugging around something the weight and size of the iPad, and I can sketch on the device, all the better!  (I'm not saying that the HTC will necessarily deliver as promised but its certainly the kind of thing that interests me far more).


 
7" is small to sketch on. It's significantly smaller than A5 (10" or so). I use lots of drawing apps on the iPad and even that feels a bit small sometimes; I have to use zoom usually.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd strongly advise going into some shops and having a play with any device before buying, the last thing you want is to spend hundreds of pounds and finding the experience isn't as slick as you'd hope or there's key functions missing...


----------

